# For Beginners, a Message



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Since my time here, I've had people approach me about how to start, how to get better. I've given as much help as I am able, but art's certainly not the easiest path to walk. But for those who really wanna go somewhere with it, here's a special message I found today just for you;



Dont let your flame die out, keep feeding it until you're an undeniable blaze.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got arrested for arson


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Its a metaphor...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

jayr232 said:


> I got arrested for arson


Arson is not an art form. It's destruction for the sake of being destructive.

Even if you're satisfied of your level of skill, you still have to work at it. The phrase "Use it or lose it" applies to a lot of things, aptitude for drawing, writing, singing, sports, sculpting. They're all things that you need to keep using, because if you don't use them for a long time, you'll have to start over again.

I'm going through this with my writing right now.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 Skye


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a great message for developing artists. The principle behind the message can also translate to other skills. Be patient, work hard, learn at every opportunity. To be great at anything it will require tremendous effort and the never give up attitude.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, this really hit home for me!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

No problem =) I get stranded a lot in my creativity and sometimes forget I just have to keep forging ahead.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I was messing around with the sentence "Dont let your flamedie out, keep feeding it until you're an undeniable blaze."


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Then I'm sorry if I took your comment a little harsh if you meant only fun. I'm a poet as well as an artist and tend to lean towardsmore colorful phrases when I want people to remember them.


----------

